# 2ww natural fet



## Arlene128 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi everyone  I'm new to the site and just wondered if anyone else has recently gone through a natural fet?. I'm one week into my 2ww and going mad!. My AF would normally be due this coming Monday and i'm having the usual signs..AF pains, hot flushes, mood swings and tender breasts. As i can't blame it on any meds does this mean the treatment hasn't worked?


----------



## bEX2010 (Aug 8, 2010)

hiya 

the only way you will know is when you do your test on the test day given to you.I have gone through one IVF it failed  and I worried all the way through the 2ww.

Don't worry it is impossible to tell at this stage that it hasn't worked , stay positive. 

Bx


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Arlene, I'm also one week into my 2ww. I'm due to test next sunday. It's so hard but i think you must try not to worry and just concentrate on thinking positive thoughts! (easier to say than do i know!). I was all optimistic at the start of the week and as time goes on i'm getting more and more scared. I haven't had any cramping or spotting and I can't help but think this means nothing is happening. Unlike you though it's not a natural FET for me as I don't really get natural cycles in the first place. All we can do is hold out and keep away from the pee sticks! ( i wanted to test yesterday morning but my DH has made me promise to wait) Just want to send you lots of         xxxxx good luck hun xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello and  to FF

 The 2 week wait is absolutely torturous isn't it, try (I know it's very hard) to distract your mind as much as possible, good books, dvd's, knitting, puzzles etc. The second week just seems to drag by doesn't it.  I hope you are posting your positive news in the BFP section next week 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE
(You'll find others here oing through natural FET too) 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi"

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Arlene128 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you for all your kind messages, they mean a lot to me xx. Can i also return the     
After looking around the site i felt a bit rude not really introducing myself first...so here goes...Me (35)& Dh (41) ttc 5yrs, tests showed problems with my tubes  advised ivf only option. Due to start treatment Aug 07 but had natural BFP! sadly m/c at 5w6d  Started 1st ivf Feb 08 - 5 eggs, 4 fertilized, 3 survived, 2 put back in March and the last one put on ice. We were totally amazed to end with a BFP...and our darling twinnies were born Nov 08. We were always going to give our 3rd Embie a chance, but i seem to have gone into panic mode of late, realising that the chances of success with a fet over fresh is a lot less and as we are self funding the storage and this round of treatment we decided to just give it a go. At first i thought i could just go with the old addage of 'whatever will be will be' as we've been more then blessed already. But since the tfr last week all the old anxieties have come flooding back and i now find myself over analyzing everything  and dreading the possibility of a BFN as i now see this as my last chance. I really had forgotton how bad the 2ww was - otd 04/09 . Dh answer to any of my concerns is why worry about something that hasn't happened yet!. Makes perfect sense i know, but so hard to shake the negative vibes. That is why I'm so glad i found FF, just to be able to read up on shared experiences. Take care everyone & good luck on your journeys xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Ah hun, I know what your DH is saying, but it's still hard  Congratulations on your twins too 
Keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## Arlene128 (Aug 27, 2010)

Started my AF yesterday  
As there are no meds involved in my treatment and this would be my usual cycle time,  i have to be realistic that it wasn't meant to be this time.
Thank you for your message Bex and good luck for the future  
Good luck for Sunday Anna   keeping everything crossed for you    
Thanks for your kind messages Ceri and good luck with your up & coming Icsi treatment, again will keep everything crossed for you too..!!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Arlene ...          sending huge hugs and strength    I'm sorry to hear your news


----------



## nevergiveuphope (Feb 28, 2010)

sorry to hear that it didn't work out for you this time Arlene, I hope you are coping OK. Sending you lots of     . Take care of yourself xx


----------

